# Feral/Wild Tumbler



## joesfriendzoe (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, all!

I am new to the community, but have much enjoyed reading past posts!

Sunday, we had an all day (and night, and Monday morning) guest, Joe the pigeon. However, in my research, he seems to be a show pigeon. We cannot find a band, but I notified the local pigeon chapter that I found him.
At first, we thought he was a Trumpeter, but now I'm almost positive that he is a Tumbler (Tim's Tumbler- any help??).

The picture isn't the best, but hopefully someone here knows:










I also believe him to be in excellent health. He left us Monday evening and all day Tuesday, returning this morning. He is quite a gentleman and we love his company. 

I went to the Wild Bird center today and got him proper feed and grit and corn (it's quite cold here in Colorado).

I just wanted to reach out to this community and see if there is anything else I should do to keep Joe comfortable, warm, and healthy. 

Does he need a home with a proper pigeon loft, or can he survive outside? Also, to clarify- this photo is of our rooftop. We live on the roof of a building and (shockingly) rarely see birds. Up here, he is safe from most predators except for Hawks or other birds of prey. 

Again, he seems healthy and happy- but I am wondering if things would be better if I caught him and found him a home?? Perhaps put a box and blanket situation out for him?

Or, are there wild Tumblers?? In Colorado no less??

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi and thank you for your concern.
That IS a fancy pigeon and you need to catch it. If he keeps coming back to you, he's lost and hungry. A lone single fancy pigeon is an easy target for hawks.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't find the link for a box trap to catch him - but basically you take a box and prop it up with a stick with a long string tied to it. Sprinkle a little seed around then some leading under the box (they LOVE safflower seed). When he's under the box eating, pull the string so that the stick falls and the box will drop over him. (I hope I'm getting this right  - never gave these directions before)


----------



## joesfriendzoe (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for your quick response!

The woman at the Wild Bird Center rehabs pigeons and offered to take him in. I will try to catch him and get him a safe home. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Your welcome, let us know how you make out


----------



## joesfriendzoe (Jan 20, 2010)

What should I do once the box is on top of him?

(I've heard of wrapping them in a blanket to catch them- well, owls anyway)

Also, the WBC is nearly 20 minutes from my home. Will he go berzerk in the car??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

We posted at the same time, so I don't know if you saw the instructions for a "box trap" - it's before your last post


----------



## joesfriendzoe (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw 
Thank you. 

Any advice for transport in the car??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

joesfriendzoe said:


> What should I do once the box is on top of him?
> 
> (I've heard of wrapping them in a blanket to catch them- well, owls anyway)
> 
> Also, the WBC is nearly 20 minutes from my home. Will he go berzerk in the car??


Usually you slide something under the box once he's under it, and gently turn it over ( I would do this inside in case he gets loose)
Do you have a small cat carrier? Once their inside the box and its dark, they settle down and don't move around.


----------



## joesfriendzoe (Jan 20, 2010)

Great, thank you. 

Yes, we have a crate for our Boston Terrier, so that should do just fine. (or should it be smaller?)
Glad to hear he'll settle as I would hate to frazzle or frighten him!

Thanks again.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

joesfriendzoe said:


> Great, thank you.
> 
> Yes, we have a crate for our Boston Terrier, so that should do just fine. (or should it be smaller?)
> Glad to hear he'll settle as I would hate to frazzle or frighten him!
> ...


That crate will be fine, good luck!


----------

